# New RS6 thoughts?



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

ctRbMptZ/37-E00-CB9-7-ED4-496-D-9275-202-AD72-DDF05.jpg[/img][/url]



Not keen on the rear bumper but apart from that its looks good. 593bhp bit dissapointing over the old models RS6 Performance power of 605, im sure the new performance model will have around 650.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

more torque than the old performance model though and it's faster... 

It'll still be a shambles and cost the GDP of a medium sized country to keep on the road... a perfect second hand buy for me in about 10 years :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Very pretty. May be a bit uninvolving to drive compared to its peers. Will likely eat its own engine several times whilst emptying your wallet at a rate that is beyond belief.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

There are lots of pictures on Pistonheads of it, it looks so mean, especially the front. With the black styling back it would look even meaner. I just need to rob a bank now lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> There are lots of pictures on Pistonheads of it, it looks so mean, especially the front. With the black styling back it would look even meaner. I just need to rob a bank now lol


Get one of these for a test drive and use it as the getaway car... job done..

:driver::driver::driver:

:lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

nicks16v said:


> I just need to rob a bank now lol


Most people aquire these so they can rob banks


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> I just need to rob a bank now lol


And that's just to pay for the amount of oil it will use ;-)


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wouldn't last long on the driveway before it would be stolen unfortunately. Great for getting the hounds to the park very quickly though. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic car, The mat paint really shows the lines, they've kept the V8 twin turbo, stunning lights (check the video 1min 35 seconds in) and 10 pot calipers!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure about those vertical slats on the side front intakes, but apart from that, me likely!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

I love it what a car :wave:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice enough, apart from the satin chrome element of the rear bumper:wall:

I think I'd still rather a E63S or Alpina B5:driver:

Chris


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it rear wheel drive and will the interior trim rattle like a pensioner's false teeth?

No?

Ok, I'm out.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Audi seem to be regressing in their design philosophy. They have replaced nice curves and interesting features with an etch-a-sketch approach. They did it with the R8 and they've done it here. Don't get me wrong, I like a good straight line and the original Lotus Esprit is still a favourite but here it looks like a dog's dinner.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not for me, I never understood all the fuss about the previous generation.


----------

